
Judge: It's OK If Best Buy's Geek Squad Nerds Search Your PC for Illegal Content - hvo
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/legal/judge-its-ok-if-best-buys-geek-squad-nerds-search-your-pc-for-illegal-content/
======
valuearb
Yea, the case is going the defendants way. I understand the idea that if a
tech is going through your computer and stumbles upon evidence of a crime that
they should be required to report it.

But I don't understand finding evidence in hidden sectors of the hard drive
(that's far from stumbling across it). And when the FBI pays for evidence, it
should have been thrown out right there.

~~~
parent5446
I mean, in this case the hard drive was bad, and they were purposefully
scanning the entire drive in hopes of recovering his data. I'd say it's only
natural for somebody to come across hidden data when the entire service is to
recover said data.

------
PhantomGremlin
There's a lot more to the story than the headline. The judge has made a number
of rulings, most of which are in favor of the defense.

People should read the article rather than reacting to just the headline.

------
CoconutPilot
The only image "found" was a thumbnail from a known anti child abuse video
(and not pornographic in nature).

